# **** hunting?



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Anyone been out yet? Anyone know if the ***** are primed up yet? Froze pretty hard here again last night they should be getting close.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I live in Missouri to warm yet but I am ready trapps are ready the caller is on its way lots of ***** not worth much but IAM READY Dewey


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

The **** are not prime yet. I picked up a **** on the road that was in good shape two days ago and the under fur and gaurd hairs are not were we want them to be. I still fleshed the **** and stretched it and the leather is still very black.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I too, am from Missouri and they arent ready yet. I've been out alot, actually I'm even going tonight!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Every couple of days I can see a big difference.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Two nights ago, we got 11 **** and I noticed that the bigger ones were prime and the smaller ones werent as prime.


----------

